# Illinois spiders...



## Deolok (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi I live in the northern Illinois area, and I was wondering if anyone knew of rare arachnids that might live in this area? I have been having to buy all mine from petstores and dealers from out of state. Does anyone have a clue as to where I can find information on local arachnids?


----------



## Rennab (Jul 25, 2006)

I know this is a little bit off topic but what dealers and stores are you getting them from? There are no arachnid stores where I live either...
It would be great if you could tell me! Thanks.


----------



## bugs4life (Jul 25, 2006)

You might want to try posting this in "True Spiders and Other Arachnids"...


----------



## Deolok (Jul 25, 2006)

heh ok, thanks ill do that.


----------



## Sheri (Jul 25, 2006)

No need to - it's done now.

But you might want to clarify that you are looking to find wild spiders and other arachnids - not from the pet trade? 

Otherwise, this should be in the classifieds section.

Thanks,
Sheri


----------



## Deolok (Jul 25, 2006)

Alright so what I am looking for is somewhat larger spiders. I know there is pretty much no chance of Tarantulas growing up here and the only way there would be is if someone let one go. I am also searching for centipedes, I am going out tonight late with a friend and we are going to hunt some done. Hopefully we'll get something worth while... I saw a rather large centipede like creature just a few days ago while I was outside lookin for crickets. It was about 2.5-3" long and was a deep red with long spiney legs. It scurried very quick so I really didn't get a great look, now that I think of it, I think it was about 4" or so. It ran across my feet and then it was gone. Im guessing places to look would be like under rocks and other loose foilage. Anyone know of any places or of any other arachnids to look for up here. Ill greatly spend the time and take a look. Oh and dont worry about mantids. They live and grow up here, but there not exactly rare, considering I feed them to my scorps sometimes


----------



## NickS1004 (Jul 25, 2006)

The largest spiders ive found in Illinois are barn spiders, you can usually find them on bridges that go over rivers, they are orb weavers and can get to about 2 inches.


----------



## Deolok (Jul 25, 2006)

2" eh? Barn Spiders... I think I've seen these before. Big and brown? Ok I've located this link for anyone in Illinois sharing the same interest in gaining more spiders.


entomology.unl.edu/images/spiders/spiders2.htm


Im also searching for pedes... Anyone know of any in the Illinois area?


----------



## Brian F. (Jul 26, 2006)

NickS1004 said:
			
		

> The largest spiders ive found in Illinois are barn spiders, you can usually find them on bridges that go over rivers, they are orb weavers and can get to about 2 inches.



Yeah, I think these are the ones I see a lot in the Fox River Valley area (Geneva, St. Charles) on the bridges spanning the Fox.


----------



## David_F (Jul 26, 2006)

Deolok said:
			
		

> Alright so what I am looking for is somewhat larger spiders.


Don't overlook the smaller spiders.  There are some really interesting spiders to be found if you're willing to check out the smaller species.  Gnaphosids are some of my favorites to find in the field.  Seems like every time I go out I see something different even if I'm hunting a very familiar area.  Jumping spiders are really fun to keep and you should be able to find them just about anywhere.

For larger spiders though keep an eye out for Fishing spiders (Dolomedes spp.) and Wolf spiders (Lycosidae spp., especially Hogna spp.).



			
				Deolok said:
			
		

> Im also searching for pedes... Anyone know of any in the Illinois area?


You should probably be able to find Stone centipedes (Lithobius spp.) and Scolopocryptops spp. but you'd get a better idea from the people in the Myriapod forum.

Illinois State Museum Spider Collection


----------



## Rennab (Jul 26, 2006)

The biggest I've seen in Illinois is a Banana Spider. Mostley, they live around big bushes and come out and make they're web at night.


----------



## Deolok (Jul 26, 2006)

Aye I caught a barn spider last night, INCREDIBLE SIZE for a wild arachnid, and it was just wear the name stated it would be. It was in an old run down barn about 5 miles in the middle of no where. My friends and I seached and around and continued finding a specific type of species that were incredibly small in size, and had a very large abdomen. Finally near the back of the barn hanging near a large broken window was a BIG, BROWN, HAIR, 2" (head to abdomen) Barn Spider. It was amazing and we were all so excited! Heres a pic of it. 







I also made a few more catches that night as well, just 4 stone centipedes which I am hoping will grow to maximum size (50mm) Does anyone know exactly how long that is in inches? Im just curious.













I know they arn't really all that special, but it was a wonderful night. It was damp, humid, and a little sprinkle. Out in the woods with your friends looking for bugs. Sadly I left my $2 wooden tweasers out there somewhere  Ah well, least I got these guys! Thanks to everyone who went with, was lots of fun!


----------



## Veith (Jul 26, 2006)

hi,



> Does anyone know exactly how long that is in inches?


i think 2 inches


----------



## Deolok (Jul 26, 2006)

it was my guess as well, but i was hoping for 3" I saw a huge one run over my feet the other night... Waiting to see something of that size again, though they are so fast!


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 16, 2006)

Im from the Sycamore area and find some nice big fishing spiders along the Fox River in St. Charles, and some big ones (Dolomedes tenebrosus) out at Waterfall Glen Forest Preserve in Darien, IL. They can get about 3.5-4" legs span. The problem is that theyre mega fast.


----------



## KUJordan (Oct 16, 2006)

you could always go find yourself a northern widow.  L. variolus are sweet and they should be very plentiful anywhere in Illinois.  

If you want to find Lycosids, just take a flashlight out at night and shine it around on the ground about 30' in front of you and you'll see the light reflecting off of their little eyes.  This also makes them extremely to catch because they can't see anything other than the bright flahslight in their eyes.  You'll be amazed at how many spiders are out and about!!!  good luck!


----------



## Tony (Oct 17, 2006)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=77700

These are in Illinois.. VERY nice spider....Btw a 2" LS orb aint got nothing on a Big argiope. Nothing.
T :}


----------



## KUJordan (Oct 17, 2006)

tony said:


> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=77700
> 
> These are in Illinois.. VERY nice spider....Btw a 2" LS orb aint got nothing on a Big argiope. Nothing.
> T :}



Argiope sp. are orb spiders.  "Orb weavers" is just a general name given to all the spiders that construct orb webs.


----------

